# crude protein?



## chompchomp (May 22, 2003)

i have 8-2inch p's and had a question on protein. I was told to grow a strong healthy p u need to feed them a lot of protein. Now in a frozen pack of bloodworms it says 4.3% crude protein whereas the flakes i have (ocean nutrition formula one) says 55% crude protein. What are the best foods to feed my little guys to grow the fastest and biggest?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

earthworms have a lot of protien....feed them shrimp, beefheart, mealworms, chicken

a good variety is the key!


----------



## chompchomp (May 22, 2003)

when u say chicken do u mean raw chicken or some type of processed chx?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

chompchomp said:


> when u say chicken do u mean raw chicken or some type of processed chx?


 raw chicken never cook it but just vary the diet if u choose meat or hearts cut fat off but shrimp,krill,flakes,pellets all good


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea, i always cut the fat off everything

and its always raw


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good luck getting them to eat flakes. Feed them beefheart, bloodworms, brine shrimp, etc....


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

varied diet is key, too much of one item can cause indigestion


----------

